# do you/would you ride in a very wet arena?



## Benefice1 (27 November 2006)

Just curious really as to whether people ride in wet arenas (i dont mean a bit soggy, i mean very wet with puddles etc).

We have an outdoor arena and the drainage is rubbish so more often than not it is a soggy mess. I normally only ride in it when it is fairly dry but wondered what other people did and what their opinions are?

So:

Would be interested to hear the reasons why as well  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Jemayni (27 November 2006)

I try to avoid it but only because it is a black rubber school and my horse is grey (and the white sort of grey!) and wet rubber = black horse


----------



## the watcher (27 November 2006)

Just wouldn't for fear to doing damage to the surface - I know how much they can cost to repair if chewed up


----------



## Benefice1 (27 November 2006)

I should have had an option depending on what the surface is as i know some can get slippery when wet and like you said about it being damaged....we just have bog standard sand!


----------



## Tempi (27 November 2006)

for me it would depend on whether i could work round the puddles, how deep they were and how deep the surface got when wet.


----------



## 0 (27 November 2006)

no - use indoor if is, or has been raining.....drainage is very good but if surface is at all wet then go inside!!!
Always use outdoor though if not wet as horse works better outside and as they are both 30x70m it makes no odds!!


----------



## BenjaminBunny (27 November 2006)

For me I would still ride in it but I wouldn't go cantering around like a nutter i'd stick to slower work


----------



## Sags_Deer (27 November 2006)

i use mine and it does get quite wet, ie sat am down one side had some puddles i just rode round them not that it would bother mine going through them but avoided them as much as i could. horse needs execising and my school is not in heavy use so not too concerned and its not that deep either.


----------



## cobwithattitude (27 November 2006)

Same as others really - not allowed to ride in arena if too wet - ie cake mix consistency (!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Arena is either of above consistency or like the tide has gone out once the water has drained away! (Sand and plastic clippings!) Do rely on it though in winter as ride after work during week.


----------



## RachelB (27 November 2006)

I would if I could fit round the puddles, but not for as long as usual as it would be very hard work. I warmed up for dressage yesterday in a sodden arena, and after all my hard work getting my grey clean by the time we were ready for our test she was black all on her belly and legs!
Luckily we have a nice thick layer of rubber shreds on our school and it's well drained, so never a problem!


----------



## Kelly1982 (27 November 2006)

Our sand school gets really boggy in two corners, 9/1o though we can ride around them so i try to do that but sometimes if the top puddle is too big i stick to the bottom half of the school.  

I try not to ride if its too wet but sometimes needs must if i have a show coming up.


----------



## spotty_pony (27 November 2006)

I said depends how bad it it and what my horse is like in there. I'm lucky in the fact of having an outdoor arena with good drainage to ride in and an indoor school but at my old yard the school used to always get flooded in one half and a bit soggy in the other so I used to school around the puddles. (I wouldn't jump with the going being like that but gentle schooling should be fine)


----------



## KateStartin (27 November 2006)

Yes as long as not slippy, always do just ignore the fact that there are puddles/lakes andride through them, think of it as water jump practise! also good for getting them to work a bit harder! Wouldn't get to ride otherwise


----------



## teapot (27 November 2006)

The old arena before it was redone with rubber, used to have loads of puddles in it. And we rode it in lots, jumped, flat etc.

And there was a time when it was only this arena to use. Think it also depends on how the arenas are managed too


----------



## truffles (27 November 2006)

Our schools have excellent draining, so yes - around the edges it can be a tad squelchy, but better than any other school I've been in when it's raining/rained!

ETA: Wouldn't if the actually arena was soaking/ squelchy, but it hardly ever is, so not a problem really. The only thing that really gets affected is the grass jumping paddock - wouldn't jump in there unless dry - grass is LONG and SLIPPY.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (27 November 2006)

Don't see a problem providing it is not deep. Good for the eventers to get used to cantering through the water and ignoring it. I am a bit careful about cleaning legs properly after though as it can rub under boots.


----------

